# Norco Atomik 2009 mit Doppelbrückengabel?



## Marcb87 (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage. Hab mich schon versucht umzuhören und zu schauen aber noch nichts dazu gefunden.
Geht es das ich in mein Atomik von 2009 eine Doppelbrückengabel einbaue? Interessiert mich wirklich da ich es wenn es funktioniert und fahrbar ist  vor habe.
Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Indian Summer (31. Januar 2011)

Hi Marc

Die Atomiks werden eigentlich alle mit Doppelgabelbrücke ausgestattet. So fand sich
auf Deinem Atomik in den Originalspecs eine RockShox Boxxer Race Gabel. 2010 war es
eine Marzocchi 888 RV, 2008 eine RockShox Boxxer Race und 2007 eine Marzocchi Super T.

Grünes Licht also für Dein Vorhaben!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcb87 (31. Januar 2011)

Ok das ist schonmal sehr hilfreich zu wissen. Ich kaufte das Atomik mit einer Marzocchi 66 und andere Norco fahrer kenn ich bis jetzt auch nicht wo ich mal ein Atomik mit Doppelbrückengabel hätte sehen können.
Aber wunderbar das es klappen würde.
Vielen Dank.

Gruß Marc


----------

